# Part of my nuclear family..



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

..this was one christmas (2005) when no one had much money, so I decided to just go to the dollar-aisle in Walmart and pick up some gag gifts.  We really had fun Denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

See? Who says you need money to enjoy yourself?

Inspired use of available resources - in other words, good idea!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol, family that plays together, stays together!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

so true We also had a whoopee cushion, and those paddles with the rubber-ball attached?? LOL


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 8, 2014)

You must be a treasure to your family & friends. Bet you have lots of great ideas. Everyone will remember Christmas 2005 more than others... and remember it with a smile.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

Nwlady, we used to love to play with those paddles with the rubber ball attached when we were kids, LOTS of fun! nthego:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

I only get to see my sis now Lois, but she knows me well, and still loves me so that's a good thing!! LOL!!  Yes, we had a blast Seabreeze, I got all those items for a buck a piece, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I only get to see my sis now Lois, but she knows me well, and still loves me so that's a good thing!! LOL!!  Yes, we had a blast Seabreeze, I got all those items for a buck a piece, LOL!!



So nice that you're close with your sister NWlady, love means everything!  I'm close with my older sister, but she lives out of state, so we just talk via email and phone.  We will visit each other, but usually with years in between.  Can't go wrong for a buck a piece, and the memories are priceless!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> So nice that you're close with your sister NWlady, love means everything!  I'm close with my older sister, but she lives out of state, so we just talk via email and phone.  We will visit each other, but usually with years in between.  Can't go wrong for a buck a piece, and the memories are priceless!



She is really my best friend, her and I are in the same State, but she's about 100 miles from me.  We have coffee together every morning though, on Yahoo Messenger, LOL!!  I'm glad you have a sis too you keep in touch with, Denise


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Gag gifts rule!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

I agree That Guy, laughter is the best medicine as they say! :happy:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

I totally agree, LOL!!  I'll never forget the christmas back when my mom was alive.  We all joined up in Eugene at my older bro's.  He has a son that was only about 11 then I think, and Grandma Lois, my mom, was always pullin pranks.  Well, Christmas a.m., Mike (the nephew) was walking down the hall and saw some fake "vomit" on the floor.  Most of us heard his comment "ok grandma, I'm not fallin for this one" and so he kicked it!  It went everywhere, lol!  Grandma Lois "did not" set the trap, it was their little poodle had an accident.

Ok, hope that wasn't to gross for anyone


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree That Guy, laughter is the best medicine as they say! :happy:


 Definitely, can't agree more


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

That vomit thing must have been hilarious at the time!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> That vomit thing must have been hilarious at the time!



Yes, because for once, mom was innocent, LOL!!  And Michael was so shocked, and then it was "darn you grandma" I was sure you had done that, heehee!!


----------

